

Dr. Michio Kaku: Leave Tokyo - chailatte
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXDEEq_W2vo

======
1331
I hesitate to comment on a post that I do not think belongs on HN, but I am
doing so to point out that the title is incorrect and sensational. I watched
the video because I live near Tokyo and respect Dr. Kaku. He did not recommend
leaving Tokyo in this video. He said that some of his family are wondering
about evacuation while others have already left. He said that a lot of people
have voluntary left because they do not trust the government.

